# Mix CBD & E-Liquid?



## DanieC (22/5/20)

Being in the same boat as almost everyone here, I am running out of E-Liquid.

Having bought some coils recently (and having to include CBD in the purchase), I now have a bottle of CBD and about 30ml of E-Liquid remaining. Both have the same mix (70:30).

Can I mix the two to make the E-Liquid last longer?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (22/5/20)

Yes you can. 
But wattage will need to be lowered, cbd degenerates at higher heat. 
You will also be diluting down your MG level of both cbd and nic in the process.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DanieC (26/5/20)

Thank you


----------

